
Would you rather use: QBasic + worlds best IDE or (favorite language) + Notepad - joeyespo
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2005/01/its-the-ide-dummy.html
======
marssaxman
I could hardly disagree more. Surplus complexity is a cognitive tax. I want to
use the simplest tools which get the job done so that I can focus my attention
on the problem, and not on the machinery I am using to solve the problem.

